# Tragic story, but awesome person!



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

This is such a sad and tragic story. That guy is so awesome and I know the family is forever thankful to him.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

I saw this yesterday. So sad but I'm glad he was at the right place to save this poor scared dog. Incredible story.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Am I missing something?? How the heck did the dog get that far out in the water? Where were his owners? I realize this was a very scary situation and the dog could have died but why was it tragic?? Fill me in please


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

The dog and his 53 year old owner were out jogging in Siesta Key, Sarasota FL. A young chap had been drinking at a local beach, making a nuisance of himself and was told to leave. He drove off in his car, hit another car and did a runner. Speeding away, he couldn't take a corner, went across the road and onto the footpath, running over, and killing the mother and injuring the dog. The dog took off, injured and terrified, they think he was trying so hard to get away that when he hit the beach, he just kept going straight into the water.
What a stinking tragedy for that family, she had 2 kids. 
What an idiot that young guy is, he's ruined countless lives, not counting his own and his families. 
Poor pup, he's in good hands now, I hope he brings a lot of comfort to the kids who lost their Mum.

Siesta Key runner Donna Chen killed by DUI driver | HeraldTribune.com


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

My heart breaks for the family, but I'm glad the pup was rescued, I cant imagine what a terrifying ordeal it must have been


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah, the rescuing of the dog is an awesome feel good story (and so it should be of course), but it the tragedy and heartbreak behind the story overshadows it to a great extent.


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

This pretty much fills you in :frown:



MollyWoppy said:


> The dog and his 53 year old owner were out jogging in Siesta Key, Sarasota FL. A young chap had been drinking at a local beach, making a nuisance of himself and was told to leave. He drove off in his car, hit another car and did a runner. Speeding away, he couldn't take a corner, went across the road and onto the footpath, running over, and killing the mother and injuring the dog. The dog took off, injured and terrified, they think he was trying so hard to get away that when he hit the beach, he just kept going straight into the water.
> What a stinking tragedy for that family, she had 2 kids.
> What an idiot that young guy is, he's ruined countless lives, not counting his own and his families.
> Poor pup, he's in good hands now, I hope he brings a lot of comfort to the kids who lost their Mum.
> ...


Here is also a news story and video of the family with Barney reunited with them. 
Family sees sign in dog's return from fatal accident


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Thats a Vizsla isnt it? Thats so cool he helped Barney out  I saw the headline at work on the news but since i'm not supposed to be watching things at work, I had to wait.


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Mmm....bittersweet :frown:


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

I am so glad that the Barney was rescued. The man was so calm and caring.
I hope that the children find some comfort having their dog back. But how sad
that they lost their mom.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Yep, awesomeness people live in my home town.................Vacationing Bellingham man rescues Florida dog whose owner was killed in traffic accident
Read more here: Bellingham, Whatcom County Local News / The Bellingham Herald


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

That is SO sad but so awesome that he came across the kayaker. What a stranger bitter sweet story!


----------

